# Help! White Poop



## Danniisprincesspeachy (Nov 4, 2018)

Today I noticed one of my Betta’s poops is white. It isn’t really incredibly stringy and it looks just like his normal long poops, but white instead of reddish-brown. He is acting completely normal. He is swimming around as usual and still maintains his full appetite but I am very concerned since, from what I have read, white poop is not okay and may point to parasites. I do not want to medicate him unnecessary since he is showing no symptoms and am not even sure what to give him with if I do. I am very new to betta fish keeping as he is my first betta. Can anyone with more experience help me?


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forums.

What are you feeding him. White or stringy poop can not only be an indication of parasites, but their poop represents their diet. If he's swimming and eating normally (also make sure he's not losing weight), just keep and eye on him to see if his condition changes.


----------

